# Brigalow Brewing Yeast



## Brownie (22/3/06)

Hi all,

I have a satchet of Brigalow Brewing Yeast (5g), not sure where or when I got it, but I have it.

Was in Big W t'other day and spied some in there being sold (regular price) for $0.99, now me thinks this yeast maybe of lesser quality than my regulars (Safale s-04 and Saflager s-23)

Does anyone have any opinions on this yeast.

P.S. The satchet has the words "Imported from Europe", I would suggest some marketting dude decided to put this on the packet.

Look forward to your thoughts.

Brownie,


----------



## Duff (23/3/06)

I wouldn't trust anything like that to brew a beer with. Stick with the well known products like the Saf range in the dry types, or liquids. If you are doing a boil then toss the Brigalow yeast in at 10 minutes before flameout to act as a nutrient source. It's about all they're good for.

Cheers.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/3/06)

Used em and never had a problem, add it with the regular kit yeast and because of the extra yeast presence you'll get a more clean ferment.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (23/3/06)

I would personally use it for nutrients.

Half a packet at a time for a 20L batch, just boil for 15 minutes with the wort. Or, you can use it in your starters; same deal. Alls you have to do is kill the yeast. Add some zinc sulphate, and you have $25 worth of product!


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/06)

More yeast does not always = a cleaner ferment or beer, in fact it is possible to overpitch yeast and introduce off flavours. Why bother buying extra yeast and adding it to a good quality product like the saf yeasts, you are only going to change the flavour profile of your beer. Also the Saf packets come with more than enough yeast for an average wort.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Beerpig (23/3/06)

Has anyone used this yeast?

It might be OK. A bit harsh to dismiss it just because it has Brigalow on the pack

Let's not be yeast snobs

Cheers


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (23/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> More yeast does not always = a cleaner ferment or beer, in fact it is possible to overpitch yeast and introduce off flavours. Why bother buying extra yeast and adding it to a good quality product like the saf yeasts, you are only going to change the flavour profile of your beer. Also the Saf packets come with more than enough yeast for an average wort.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="115855"][/post]​



You kill the yeast completely in the boil, and I can think of no better use for dodgy yeast than to feed a better yeast.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/06)

Sorry Dunkelboy, crossed posts there, I was responding to post No.3 not yours. And I agree, the yeast could definately be used as a nutrient.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff (23/3/06)

Beerpig said:


> Has anyone used this yeast?
> 
> It might be OK. A bit harsh to dismiss it just because it has Brigalow on the pack
> 
> ...



Why not be a yeast snob since it's critical to the finished success of your beer?


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (23/3/06)

Buy some WLP-001 - now in a bright red packet form from Fermentis for only $4...


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/06)

Brownie, to respond to your original post, I personally wouldn't bother with the brigalow yeast, or for that matter most of the other yeasts that come under the tin lid. There is a reason why most brewers eventually try and change to the Brand name yeasts such as SAF and Danstar, and that is to improve their brews. Take a look at the danstar site Danstar and see the wealth of info you can read. Also these yeasts come in 11g packs, sufficient for pitching direct to your wort without having to make a starter. 5 g of yeast just is not going to give the same results.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> More yeast does not always = a cleaner ferment or beer, in fact it is possible to overpitch yeast and introduce off flavours. Why bother buying extra yeast and adding it to a good quality product like the saf yeasts, you are only going to change the flavour profile of your beer. Also the Saf packets come with more than enough yeast for an average wort.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="115855"][/post]​



Thats why I said kit yeast and not saf yeasts.

I do all the time and get huge wraps from my non home brew drinking mates.


----------



## Brownie (23/3/06)

Thanks everyone, I usually use saf yeast, but was curious about the Brigalow yeast.

I think I was sucked in by the "Imported from Europe" on the packet.....

NOT!



Brownie


----------

